# Cyclocross in the snow



## gaz (25 Jan 2013)

A great watch


----------



## Howard (28 Jan 2013)

Thanks for posting - some proper skills on display there. I've raced in snow - it's fiendishly difficult.


----------



## palinurus (28 Jan 2013)

You can always pick up some good tips by watching the pros, descending on the arse has something going for it under those conditions.


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Mar 2013)

Just told Mrs Dave that I want a cyclocross bike!


----------



## Sillyoldman (8 Mar 2013)

Dave 123 said:


> Just told Mrs Dave that I want a cyclocross bike!


If you don't ask you don't get. Good luck matey.


----------



## Keith Oates (9 Mar 2013)

That looked to be really hard going and although there several crashes I would have expected many more given the conditions. It just goes to show the difference between the pro's and us mere mortals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2013)

Yes, it's fun in the snow, but it still hurts hitting the ground when it's frozen at -3!!!!!
(been there, done it 'on & off' since the very early 90's to about 2008)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Mar 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Yes, it's fun in the snow, but it still hurts hitting the ground when it's frozen at -3!!!!!
> (been there, done it 'on & off' since the very early 90's to about 2008)


But what still amazes me is how there's so little drama about the offs; they just get straight back on their bikes without even dusting themselves down.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> But what still amazes me is how there's so little drama about the offs; they just get straight back on their bikes without even dusting themselves down.


Yes, there's maybe a cursory glance at the bike to check there's now damage (especially those of us who only used one bike & no spare wheels)


----------



## euanc (15 Mar 2013)

Looks fun!


----------

